# Public Apology to Monte Cook



## Nisarg (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello all,

Henry has informed me that some people took umbrage at a post I made that appeared to insinuate that Monte Cook was on drugs.  I don't know if the people who complained were just the regular suspects who want to attack me for anything, or if they were legitimately under the impression I was being serious. I had hoped the presence of two winking smilies and the phrase "hopped up on goofballs" would have been enough to make it clear I was entirely JOKING, but apparently not so.

So, I want to apologize to Monte Cook and to anyone else who had the impression that I was being serious. I want to make it perfectly clear that I have no legitimate reason to question Mr.Cook's sobriety, and was entirely and solely joking when I made an post questioning the same.

Sincerely,
Nisarg


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 3, 2004)

Further proof that not everyone catches those _Simpsons_ references...


----------



## johnsemlak (Sep 4, 2004)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Further proof that not everyone catches those _Simpsons_ references...



_Scatches head_

Who are the Simpsons?


----------



## Asmo (Sep 5, 2004)

Never seen the show, but Google gave me this:

http://www.thesimpsons.com/index.html



Asmo


----------



## Talrinys (Sep 7, 2004)

Asmo he was joking, he has a simpsons character as avatar


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Sep 7, 2004)

I suspect Asmo knew he was joking. I aslo suspect he was joking when he said that he never saw the show. If he hasn't seen the show, we must burn him at the stake.

AR


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 12, 2004)

Altamont, I suspect Talrinys knew Asmo knew he was joking.

-Hyp.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 12, 2004)

What does OJ have to do with this?  Dude, that whole thing is really water under the bridge.  No one holds a grudge against the Juice anymore.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 12, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Altamont, I suspect Talrinys knew Asmo knew he was joking.



So you're saying Altamont didn't know Talrinys knew Asmo knew he was joking?

I knew that.


----------

